# First post of my pens



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi yall I'm a first time poster here in the pen section. I was just going to show yall some of my pens that I've done, I'm here to learn, get advice & ideas. Thanks in advance for looking! 

1- Cedar (from @Eric Rorabaugh) inlayed with turquoise acrylic & some segmenting material. 
2-Mesquite (from @Eric Rorabaugh), first time turner of it, and was thrilled with the way it turned and looked. 
3- Cherry with maple & Mahogany inlay (my first ever inlay pen)
4- Ambrosia Maple with Walnut and Aluminum & Mahogany inlay(my second inlay pen)
5- Figured Walnut I recieved (from @FranklinWorkshops) I just love the walnut!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 28, 2021)

Really attractive pens Jolie. I like the cedar with the turqoise and the third one down with the cherry and inlay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2021)

Good Lord!!! Some mighty fine pens for starters. That inlay in the 3rd pen is sweet! And if I'd have known that mesquite would have turned out like that, you wouldn't have gotten it. Can you see those imperfections in the wood? They are very microscopic. You need to send it back so I can replace it for you.  Very good work on all of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 28, 2021)

Very nice selection. I’m quite the lover of mesquite so that’s my favorite followed by the inlay and the cedar. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2021)

Awesome pens Jolie! Mesquite is my absolute favorite wood to work with so that's my pick but the others are great! What kit is the Mesquite one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 28, 2021)

Good stuff!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Tony said:


> Awesome pens Jolie! Mesquite is my absolute favorite wood to work with so that's my pick but the others are great! What kit is the Mesquite one?


Thank you for your kind words! It is the Cuban Pen Kit from Rockler.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Good Lord!!! Some mighty fine pens for starters. That inlay in the 3rd pen is sweet! And if I'd have known that mesquite would have turned out like that, you wouldn't have gotten it. Can you see those imperfections in the wood? They are very microscopic. You need to send it back so I can replace it for you.  Very good work on all of them.


yes I see them and I love imperfections  the wood I recieved from you are awesome if u ever part with any more id surely be glad to take it off your hands Thank you for kind words!


----------



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Thank you for your kind words! It is the Cuban Pen Kit from Rockler.


I think I'll be ordering more, it's very sturdy and was a delight to turn as well as assemble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Hi yall I'm a first time poster here in the pen section. I was just going to show yall some of my pens that I've done, I'm here to learn, get advice & ideas. Thanks in advance for looking!
> 
> 1- Cedar (from @Eric Rorabaugh) inlayed with turquoise acrylic & some segmenting material.
> 2-Mesquite (from @Eric Rorabaugh), first time turner of it, and was thrilled with the way it turned and looked.
> ...


Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> if u ever part with any more id surely be glad to take it off your hands


I've actually been cutting up a bunch of stuff the last couple of days. Stick around, you may see some on here!


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> yes I see them and I love imperfections  the wood I recieved from you are awesome if u ever part with any more id surely be glad to take it off your hands Thank you for kind words!


If you want more Mesquite don't get it from that Yankee, just ask the local guys in Texas!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2021)

The only mesquite I have left is a few bowl blanks and maybe a call blank or two. May have to put in an order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The only mesquite I have left is a few bowl blanks and maybe a call blank or two. May have to put in an order


I can send you some ashes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> I think I'll be ordering more, it's very sturdy and was a delight to turn as well as assemble.


Save some money and buy cigars from woodturningz or exotic blanks. Same kit and quality

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joker9 (Feb 28, 2021)

Tony said:


> If you want more Mesquite don't get it from that Yankee, just ask the local guys in Texas!


I was waiting for this!! 

Yep, Mesquite is great to work with. Jolie, if this is your first post, you're doing good. Anyone belong to IAP( Penturners). Free.






International Association of Penturners


International Association of Penturners



www.penturners.org

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Bean_counter said:


> Save some money and buy cigars from woodturningz or exotic blanks. Same kit and quality


Is that the best place yall have found to order pens? My husband has been selling the mess out of click pens at the hospital I used to work at, most of the nurses and staff prefer them.


----------



## Jolie0708 (Feb 28, 2021)

Joker9 said:


> I was waiting for this!!
> 
> Yep, Mesquite is great to work with. Jolie, if this is your first post, you're doing good. Anyone belong to IAP( Penturners). Free.
> 
> ...


Not yet, but I'll look into it!


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Is that the best place yall have found to order pens? My husband has been selling the mess out of click pens at the hospital I used to work at, most of the nurses and staff prefer them.


Exotics will give you the best quantity discount so they would be your best best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 28, 2021)

Bean_counter said:


> Exotics will give you the best quantity discount so they would be your best best.


And they are really nice, personable folks!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joker9 (Feb 28, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Is that the best place yall have found to order pens? My husband has been selling the mess out of click pens at the hospital I used to work at, most of the nurses and staff prefer them.


You'll find good prices in the IAP site

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2021)

Great crop of pens for your first effort! How fortunate that you are using some favorite wood species from WB members! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 5, 2021)

Nicely done.  
Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------

